# Kombination SPS - Sicherheits-SPS - Welche Signale wohin ?



## TimoB (15 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Auftrag eine hydraulische Presse mit einer Siemens SPS zu steuern.
Das grobe Konzept sieht folgendermaßen aus :

Die Visualisierung und Steuerung wird durch einen IPC 477D erledigt.
Zum Einsammeln der Signale benutzen wir eine IM155 PN ST
Für die Sicherheitsfunktionen bauen wir eine CPU 1510 SP_F_1 PN ein. (z.B. für NOT_AUS , BWS , Zweihand...etc)

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wie entscheide ich welche der Sensoren und Aktoren ich auf F-DI / F-DO lege und welche auf die "normalen" DI / DO ???
Beim NOT-AUS und Zweihand ist das relativ leicht zu entscheiden.

Aber wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit einem überwachten Druckumlaufventil aus?

EDIT : konkretes Beispiel : Muss ich den Betriebsartenwahlschalter auf die Sicherheits-SPS führen um z.B. über diese zu gewährleisten dass der Fusstaster auch nur in der Betriebsart "Fuss" mit eingeschalteter BWS aktiv ist? 

Wenn ich die Vorschriften - insbes. die DIN EN 13849 - richtig interpretiere muss/kann ich das anhand einer Gefahrenanalyse selber entscheiden.
D.h. wenn ich sicher darlegen kann, dass der Sicherheit anderweitig genügend Rechnung getragen wurde kann ich die Auswertung vom normalen SPS - Programm übernehmen lassen.

Ist diese Interpretation richtig? Falls nicht, bin für Verweise auf entsprechende Vorschriften sehr dankbar...

MfG Timo


----------



## Tommi (15 Januar 2016)

> EDIT : konkretes Beispiel : Muss ich den Betriebsartenwahlschalter auf die Sicherheits-SPS führen um z.B. über diese zu gewährleisten dass der Fusstaster auch nur in der Betriebsart "Fuss" mit eingeschalteter BWS aktiv ist?



Hallo Timo,

ich würde sagen, JA!

Alleine schon aus dem Grund, damit niemand mit der Standard-Steuerung den Fussschalter auch in
der Betriebsart BWS freiprogrammieren kann, für den F-Teil gibt es ja ein Passwort oder sowas.
Ich habe mal von einem Urteil gelesen, daß der Maschinenbauer dafür verantwortlich gemacht wurde, 
die reduzierte Geschwindigkeit mit der Standard-SPS realisiert zu haben. Das ist hier meiner Meinung
nach ähnlich. 

Für Betriebsartenwahlschalter gibt es in F-Steuerungen (Siemens kenne ich leider nicht)
Funktionsbausteine, die sicherstellen, daß immer nur eine Betriebsart ausgegeben wird.

Außerdem musst Du ja nach 13849-1 eine Software-Validierung für die gesamte Safety-Software machen.


Wenn die BWS allerdings immer aktiv ist (sorry, das lese ich erst jetzt), ist die Betriebsart "Fuss" ggfs.
keine sicherheitsrelevante Betriebsart, sondern "nur" eine Funktion, welche dann auch mit 
der Standard-SPS ausgeführt werden darf.

Aber, Risikobeurteilung machen und dokumentieren!!!!  


Gruß
Tommi


----------



## TimoB (15 Januar 2016)

Tommi schrieb:


> Außerdem musst Du ja nach 13849-1 eine Software-Validierung für die gesamte Safety-Software machen.



Genau hier liegt mein Problem. Laut 13849 soll die Validierung möglichst - aber nicht zwingend- von einer dritten Partei erfolgen. Dies wird bei uns also nicht durch eine dritte Partei passieren.:-(
Wenn ich das richtig lese, mache ich mir "einfach nur" (haha) Gedanken ob fehlerhafte Sensoren oder Aktoren zu einer Gefährdung führen können, und falls ja muss ich sicherstellen dass dieser Fehler erkannt wird und die Gefahr anderweitig abgestellt wird.  
Die ganzen Ablaufdiagramme bei Validierung und Kategorieeinteilung sind doch sehr schwammig in ihren Aussagen. (Oder mein Gehirn ist zu schwammig)

Ich bin neu in diesen Bereich reingekommen. Ich habe mir auch mal alte Schaltpläne angesehen, in diesen ist gar keine Safety-SPS drin. Höchstens mal ein Pilz PNOZ für den NOTAUS und irgendein Zweihandauswertegerät (Preventa o.ä.) Ansonsten sind sicherheitsabfragen wie Endschalter für Stößelverriegelung einfach zweifach (redundant) vorhanden. Habe in den paar Wochen auf meiner Stelle hier auch schon zig ähnliche Pressen von anderen Herstellern gesehen.

Es kann ja sein, dass dies zulässig ist, aber warum sollte ich dann wegen zwei NOTAUS einer Zweihandbedienung und einer Lichtschranke eine teure F_CPU verbraten???
SIEMENS hat mir ja sogar für fast 2000€ das Pressensicherheitspaket empfohlen.

Ich glaube ich gehe auf Nummer sicher und packe alles auf die F_Peripherie, was auch nur ansatzweise eine Bewegung an der Maschine auslöst.


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2016)

Also bei Pressen gibt es ja für die diversesten Bauformen Typ C Normen,
d.h. die 13849 stünde hier dann zunächst mal "nur" in zweiter Reihe, und sehr viele Detailfragen (welche Sicherheitsfunktionen müssen "wie" realisiert werden, 
werden schon relativ detailiert und konkret in der Norm abgehandelt.

Oberste Konstruckteurspflicht wäre hier dann zunächst mal zu schauen, ob es für deinen Typus Presse eine Typ-C Norm gibt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## stevenn (18 Januar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Oberste Konstruckteurspflicht wäre hier dann zunächst mal zu schauen, ob es für deinen Typus Presse eine Typ-C Norm gibt.



*ACK* erstmal Normenrecherche, die hilft dir bestimmt weiter


----------



## stevenn (18 Januar 2016)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal von einem Urteil gelesen, daß der Maschinenbauer dafür verantwortlich gemacht wurde,
> die reduzierte Geschwindigkeit mit der Standard-SPS realisiert zu haben.


hi tommi, 
findest du das zufällig wieder? das würde mir bei meinen Argumentationen weiterhelfen


----------



## M-Ott (18 Januar 2016)

Als C-Norm gilt hier die DIN EN 693.


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2016)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Als C-Norm gilt hier die DIN EN 693.


Wäre sicherlich eine, aber sicher nicht die einzige in Frage kommende Norm.


----------



## Tommi (18 Januar 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> hi tommi,
> findest du das zufällig wieder? das würde mir bei meinen Argumentationen weiterhelfen



ich gucke... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stevenn (19 Januar 2016)

TimoB schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wie entscheide ich welche der Sensoren und Aktoren ich auf F-DI / F-DO lege und welche auf die "normalen" DI / DO ???
> Beim NOT-AUS und Zweihand ist das relativ leicht zu entscheiden.
> 
> Aber wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit einem überwachten Druckumlaufventil aus?
> ...


Also zu allererst musst du eine Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 machen. hierbei analysierst du alle Gefahren und überlegst dir Gegenmaßnahmen. zuerst konstruktive Maßnahmen, dann steuerungstechnisch. und mit welchem Performance Level (ich sag mal Grad der Sicherheit) du das dann ausführen musst, das sagt dir die DIN EN ISO 13849. einkanalig, zweikanalig, welche Bauteile(sicherheitskennwerte). da würde ich mich erst ein bisschen schlau machen.
bei deinem Beispiel "überwachtes Druckumlaufventil" -> welche Gefahr geht davon aus? welche Personen sind betroffen? blauer Fleck oder Tod? wie oft ist die Person im Gefahrenbereich? und diese Fragen(und weitere) musst du für die einzelnen Gefahren beantworten und dann so entscheiden, "wie sicher" deine Maßnahme sein muss.

_Beim NOT-AUS und Zweihand ist das relativ leicht zu entscheiden._ -> es gibt zwar C-Normen, aber so leicht zu entscheiden ist das auch nicht. Welche Gefahr geht davon aus? Das entscheidet dann, ob PL a, PL b, PL c, PL d oder PL e, einkanalig, zweikanalig, ...


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> hi tommi,
> findest du das zufällig wieder? das würde mir bei meinen Argumentationen weiterhelfen



So, hier das Urteil, Fall 19

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2016)

Tommi schrieb:


> So, hier das Urteil, Fall 19
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi


aber da kam noch mehr zusammen :shock:


----------



## Safety (23 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
1.      Wenn man ein Typ-C Norm komplett Anwenden kann und es keine Gefährdungen gibt die nicht in der Typ-C Norm erfasst werden, braucht man die DIN EN ISO 12100 nicht.
2.      Pressen sind kein Spaß und erfordern ein gut durchdachtes Sicherheitskonzept entsprechend dem Stand der Technik. Leider sehe ich in letzter Zeit auch in dem Bereich viele schwerwiegende Fehler. Also hole Dir einen Experten für Pressen!


----------



## stevenn (25 Januar 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> 1.      Wenn man ein Typ-C Norm komplett Anwenden kann und es *keine Gefährdungen gibt die nicht in der Typ-C Norm erfasst werden*, braucht man die DIN EN ISO 12100 nicht.


*ACK*  das stimmt ja, wenn das so ist.


----------

